# My Pencil Drawing Gallery



## Infecto (Oct 5, 2013)

Well, I've always loved sketching stuff as a kid, but in the last few months I decided to get a bit more serious and make more effort. My results?
Well, check them here out: http://infectoone.deviantart.com/gallery/

I'd love someone experienced to share his thoughts about my work, not just technical criticism, but also about the motives and meaning of the drawings themselves (as most of them were completely invented by me).

Here's a little sneak-peek before you browse my gallery:

















Your comments are appreciated, thanks a lot!


----------



## OmarAlvarezArt (Mar 8, 2014)

*I like this one... and Stain of Urban Aesthetics*

I think this one is really awesome and I also went on Deviantart to check out your other ones... I also liked Stain of Urban Aeasthetics...
Do you sell any of these online?

Take care.
Omar


----------



## Master Snowy (Mar 10, 2014)

Motive of your drawing? (Which means to say what I see in your drawing right?) Well, I see invasion of privacy in order to meet selfish motives in this one. (And a lot of other messages together I think)

Overall, this is real good stuff! Well done! Good finish, and I don't know why, but it makes me want to say that it shows a lot of culture? With all the colours and all. 

And while you've given a detailed texture to all other items, your chameleon looks like it was rather roughly done. You might have done that on purpose I might say, to show some motive, or maybe just like that? I'm not sure. But, I really like the different textures and colours on it!

Overall, I wouldn't like to say anything negative about this one. I say it even has good finish, and I really like this style of yours!  Good stuff!


----------



## Infecto (Oct 5, 2013)

OmarAlvarezArt said:


> I think this one is really awesome and I also went on Deviantart to check out your other ones... I also liked Stain of Urban Aeasthetics...
> Do you sell any of these online?
> 
> Take care.
> Omar


Thanks for your support  I don't think I've reached the level where I can sell my stuff yet, but who knows what might happen in the future.


----------



## Infecto (Oct 5, 2013)

Master Snowy said:


> Motive of your drawing? (Which means to say what I see in your drawing right?) Well, I see invasion of privacy in order to meet selfish motives in this one. (And a lot of other messages together I think)
> 
> Overall, this is real good stuff! Well done! Good finish, and I don't know why, but it makes me want to say that it shows a lot of culture? With all the colours and all.
> 
> ...


Well, it's a contrast between the colorful chameleon and the black&white world we live in. I'm glad you made some effort interpreting it  And it's true, the chameleon is a lot rougher than the rest..truth said I had some intentions of making it like that, but to be honest, I couldn't have done it the other way, as I draw with poor quality pencils and colors. Also, you might find it foolish, but I use technical pencils for drawing, as they are perfect for detailing textures and stuff, and you can shade with 'em too, if you get use to them.

All in all, thanks for your review xD


----------



## Master Snowy (Mar 10, 2014)

I could figure the most of that out too, lol, 'cause I happen to do that more often myself. XD And yep, there's truth in what you said, no sweat there. Technical pencils are easier to deal with.

No problem there, dude and cheers!


----------



## Infecto (Oct 5, 2013)

Haven't posted in a while, here are some of my most recent works.Criticism is appreaciated.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

This room's description is:
Discuss topics related to showing your art, art shows, galleries, etc.

You should create an album on your profile page and upload your work in it.


----------



## Nature (Mar 9, 2015)

Your soul is rich and protected by higher powers, and it has been to many beautiful places. Always listen to your gut. Your enemies will come in friendly form to use, influence and spit you out. Dont let those closest to you worry, even if you have to fib a bit. Worry can give off a strong scent to the empty ones. Who are looking to fuel up...


----------



## SnoringGoose (Apr 7, 2015)

you're really good at shading bruh


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Great art Infecto.


----------



## CEDRU (Jul 13, 2015)

Sincerly , I can't find words to explain how much I love your drawings , and your ideas.


----------



## Infecto (Oct 5, 2013)

I thank you all for your comments x) If you have a few advices and critiques to drop, they're welcome as always!
Also, I would like to recommend a small website for artists, as I am not a big fan of DeviantART I found this a lot more useful.It might seem amateur at first, but in fact, members get a lot more review and critique here than on any other site.Here it is check it out, and feel free to rate my gallery as well:

http://ourartcorner.com/
http://ourartcorner.com/works/Infecto


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

These web sites look like a fun way to advertise your drawings.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Infecto your stuff is really awesome, it reminds me of one of my favorite painter Frida Kahlo ^_^ Really nice stuff 
And I checked the website, it seems friendly for artist 
And I saw Dali in one of your drawing, your stuff reminds me of his stuff too XD
Really cool art once again you have there ^_^


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Infecto said:


> I thank you all for your comments x) If you have a few advices and critiques to drop, they're welcome as always!
> Also, I would like to recommend a small website for artists, as I am not a big fan of DeviantART I found this a lot more useful.It might seem amateur at first, but in fact, members get a lot more review and critique here than on any other site.Here it is check it out, and feel free to rate my gallery as well:
> 
> http://ourartcorner.com/
> http://ourartcorner.com/works/Infecto


OAA rocks..I am there and I get soooo many feedbacks it's amazing.I just love that site.I've known deviantart for years and unforunatelly has changed into worse...no comments,no feedbacks no matter in how many groups you are ...not to mention that people are rather interested into "ehem" kind of photos from "how did I got fat in one month"(it's like a new movement there lol) to "kinky and bizzare" photos.Years ago used to be good artists,feedbacks,interaction...nowdays,from my point of view,it's an useless site.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

I like your artworks Infecto  *thumbs up*


----------



## Infecto (Oct 5, 2013)

Erilia said:


> Infecto your stuff is really awesome, it reminds me of one of my favorite painter Frida Kahlo ^_^ Really nice stuff
> And I checked the website, it seems friendly for artist
> And I saw Dali in one of your drawing, your stuff reminds me of his stuff too XD
> Really cool art once again you have there ^_^


I am honored xD And yep, Dali is one of my favorites, besides Beksinski,Kuczinski and some others... I thank you!


----------



## Infecto (Oct 5, 2013)

Asancta said:


> OAA rocks..I am there and I get soooo many feedbacks it's amazing.I just love that site.I've known deviantart for years and unforunatelly has changed into worse...no comments,no feedbacks no matter in how many groups you are ...not to mention that people are rather interested into "ehem" kind of photos from "how did I got fat in one month"(it's like a new movement there lol) to "kinky and bizzare" photos.Years ago used to be good artists,feedbacks,interaction...nowdays,from my point of view,it's an useless site.


It appears that DeviantART has turned into some complex-curing website which encourages fat acceptance and bizzare sexual fetishes for furred/animated characters.I am disgusted.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I just joined OurArtCorner and I have a question about it. Is it possible to purchase credits on the site or do you have to earn them all the time? Also I would like to add you to as my friends on the site, are you using the same login names there?


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I just joined OurArtCorner and I have a question about it. Is it possible to purchase credits on the site or do you have to earn them all the time? Also I would like to add you to as my friends on the site, are you using the same login names there?


I joined too :bounce: I will try to find you Terry, not on a creepy way ...


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank You Erilia, I have to leave right now. I'll be back in a few hours.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm this looks nice, guess I will join :3

And, inferno, you are an amazing artist! I love your stuff


----------



## Infecto (Oct 5, 2013)

TerryCurley said:


> I just joined OurArtCorner and I have a question about it. Is it possible to purchase credits on the site or do you have to earn them all the time? Also I would like to add you to as my friends on the site, are you using the same login names there?


 The site is relatively new, so I am not sure if they are selling credits yet, I will check it out some time. And yep, feel free to add me as a friend on OAC x)


----------



## Infecto (Oct 5, 2013)

FanKi said:


> Hmmm this looks nice, guess I will join :3
> 
> And, inferno, you are an amazing artist! I love your stuff


I die laughing every time people misspell my nickname that way xD
And I am really glad ya like it, it means something...thank ya!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

oh... :vs_whistle: Infecto... Sorry >.< I don't know why I wrote Inferno :vs_worry: jajajajaja 

By the way, I'll check out OAC later


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Thank You Erilia, I have to leave right now. I'll be back in a few hours.


 Is very easy actually...you will have some "tasks" to do in order to get credits-some of them you can dismiss.For example-"rate and comment this artwork for 60 credits";"rate and comment 12 artworks for 20 credits" "post a new artwork for 100 credits" etc etc They also have "battle arena" or different contests for credits.People will rate your artworks and you will get points and credits.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah I'm figuring it out now. I'm loving that site. Right now I have over 500 credits and I'm thinking I'm going to put my pictures up for one of those hourly critiquing events.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I was invited by the owner & have been a member of the site since it began.. There's just something about it I don't like.. But I can't put an exact finger on it. Maybe it's the 2 uploads/day limit.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> I was invited by the owner & have been a member of the site since it began.. There's just something about it I don't like.. But I can't put an exact finger on it. Maybe it's the 2 uploads/day limit.


 you can upload more but costs you 100 credits:glasses:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Unless they changed it... 100 credits /upload... and 2 upload/day limit


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

David do you often have more than two pieces to upload in a day?

I just put my art work on an hourly event thing. I'm going to be interested to see if I get any good critiques from it. A good critique is not just saying the piece is good, it's giving suggestions for improvement.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Terry.. when I first joined.. yes.. I wanted to put up some of my older works. I don't like having to do 2 a day for 5 or 6 days.. I would rather get things done.. Just who I am


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I think it has changed now.


----------

